# What to do with used kitty litter tubs



## CarolynRenee

I have about thirty (yes, 30) empty kitty litter containers, the plastic ones with the handle & screw top lid.

I've used others (yes, before the 30 stockpile) as small herb / veggie containers, to store waste oil, to haul water to the animals & to store my homemade laundry soap in.

Anyone have any more ideas? I just hate to not use these things, but I also hate that they are sitting in a corner of the garage so if I can't think of more uses, they may end up in the garbage. Already tried giving them away.


----------



## ChristyACB

I would like to figure out a use for them too. Mine are from the crystals..your too?

They are very sturdy with a good screw lid..but what to do with them?


----------



## OUVickie

I've seen pictures of buckets & such, nailed or screwed to the wall (eye, or hand level) and used like you would shelving for towels, gloves, hats, tack - gets things off the floor. I haven't done it yet, but it sounds like an intriguing way to end clutter in our storage shed!


----------



## CarolynRenee

Oooo, the shelf thing idea gave me another idea. I wonder if I cut them in half & nailed them to the inside wall of the chicken coop if they chickens would nest in them.

My cat litter isn't the crystal stuff, just the clumping stuff. Which, I may have to cut 1/2 & 1/2 with "regular" litter as prices are going up & I spend WAY too much on cat poop stuff. Have too many cats (per DH). But I don't think so.


----------



## OUVickie

CarolynRenee said:


> Oooo, the shelf thing idea gave me another idea. I wonder if I cut them in half & nailed them to the inside wall of the chicken coop if they chickens would nest in them.
> 
> My cat litter isn't the crystal stuff, just the clumping stuff. Which, I may have to cut 1/2 & 1/2 with "regular" litter as prices are going up & I spend WAY too much on cat poop stuff. Have too many cats (per DH). But I don't think so.



Yes, they could work as nesting boxes too! 
I think someone else had mentioned using old paint, or laundry detergent buckets like that. :happy:

For buckets with handles - turning them sideways on the wall like that gives you an added bonus of using the handle to hang things on too - like towels for the shop, etc.


----------



## TexasArtist

I've seen one lady that has begun to ride her bicycle to the grocery store. She has one of those pull behind child buggies. Her kids are to big to haul now so she took the fabric off the top and redesigned it so these kitty bucket would fit in there to hold her groceries on the way home and not fall all over.:clap:


----------



## RedTartan

Put a pin hole in the bottom and bury them up to their openings in the garden next to plants. Fill them to water your garden. You'll spend less time watering and you'll lose less water to evaporation.

 RedTartan


----------



## tryskal

I have several of these also.

I now buy the litter in the bags and store it in one of the buckets.

I also cleaned one up (really good), painted it, and use it as a dog treat container. We buy our treats by the pound at our feed & seed. That way we can get big treats for my son's dog and tiny treats for my "baby".

Can one of them be cleaned up, have some holes drilled in it, and potatos be stored in it? Just wondering. My kitten keeps trying to eat the potatos right through the bag.


----------



## Cindy in NY

We have extra dry dog and cat food in ours. DH has his potting mix in another. We use a lot of them to prop up woodwork that we are staining. You can never have enough of them!


----------



## OUVickie

For those of you who use a lot of these buckets - I noticed while recycling some things in town, people put these buckets in the recycling bin for plastics. 
They also dump other good plastic buckets in there, so if you're inclined to go "bin diving" - you can probably find more if you need them.
Actually, if you take a long pole with you, or something with a hook on the end, you shouldn't have to get into the bin, you can just pull them out.


----------



## farmergirl

OUVickie said:


> For those of you who use a lot of these buckets - I noticed while recycling some things in town, people put these buckets in the recycling bin for plastics.
> They also dump other good plastic buckets in there, so if you're inclined to go "bin diving" - you can probably find more if you need them.
> Actually, if you take a long pole with you, or something with a hook on the end, you shouldn't have to get into the bin, you can just pull them out.


This is true! That's how we scored our kitty litter buckets in the first place. We're too frugal to buy the spendy litter, instead we buy the better quality stuff from Wally World for around $3.50 for 25 pounds.


----------



## mnn2501

I don't have the screw cap kind but I have the 40# plastic snap on lid kind (Scoop Away) that I use for my upside down veggies. cut a 1.5 - 2 inchhole in the bottom put a plant through the hole (root inside, plant outside), add potting soil and hang. Works like that upside down tomato hanger they sell on TV for $29.99 . I have Tomatos and bell peppers (already have some of each on the vine), and Zuchini (blooms only so far) growing. Kinda neat, got the idea from the gardening board and this is the first year I am trying it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I use this kind of jug to store water for power outages. Our well is electric and too deep for a hand pump, so we store a lot of water. One of those jugs (are you talking the green ones from Costco, by any chance?) holds the right amount of water for flushing and refilling the toilet, or for watering the goats, etc. The cheaper, light-weight plastic ones need to have their cardboard boxes to store safely.

For the ScoopAway buckets, the uses are limitless. We store cat and dog food in them, paint (we mix a lot of oops paints together to get a color we like), oystershell for the chickens, gather rain water in them, etc.


----------



## sewsilly

Do NOT laugh...

Once, during a snow storm (a freak thing for sure in SC), the power was out for 4 days... no big deal, right, for we are well prepared... but traipsing out to the wood to use the loo grew cold and tiring... especially at night. Each family member had their own personal kitty litter loo, complete with lid... Little sawdust in there... no cold hinney's... you get the picture...

I'm sorry,,, you asked...
roflol

dawn


----------



## sage_morgan

A friend cut the top off at the shoulder of the container and cut handles in the narrow sides. She uses it as a small mop bucket.

I did the same, but I use it as a mini-dishpan, to save water. When I'm done I can use the water in the garden.


----------



## nancy237

OUVickie said:


> For those of you who use a lot of these buckets - I noticed while recycling some things in town, people put these buckets in the recycling bin for plastics.
> They also dump other good plastic buckets in there, so if you're inclined to go "bin diving" - you can probably find more if you need them.
> Actually, if you take a long pole with you, or something with a hook on the end, you shouldn't have to get into the bin, you can just pull them out.


LOL !! last week I dived (dove??) for extra newspaper for mulching my planting beds .


----------



## nancy237

mnn2501 said:


> I don't have the screw cap kind but I have the 40# plastic snap on lid kind (Scoop Away) that I use for my upside down veggies. cut a 1.5 - 2 inchhole in the bottom put a plant through the hole (root inside, plant outside), add potting soil and hang. Works like that upside down tomato hanger they sell on TV for $29.99 . I have Tomatos and bell peppers (already have some of each on the vine), and Zuchini (blooms only so far) growing. Kinda neat, got the idea from the gardening board and this is the first year I am trying it.


Love this idea!!


----------

